# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) تطبيق تطبيق واتس آب الآن مجاناً

## mohamed73

تطبيق واتس أب الشهير هو تطبيق  للمحادثة النصية الفورية ويمكن إرسال صور وفيديوهات وجهات اتصال وملف صوتي  والمكان الذي تتواجد فيه وغيرها من المميزات الرائعة الذي لا يمكن أن  يستغني عنه الكثيرين. واليوم أعلنت الشركة عن عرض التطبيق مجاناً فسارع  بتحميله وتواصل مع أصدقاءك *WhatsApp Messenger* * 
المطور* WhatsApp Inc. *الحجم* 11.0 ميجا  *الإصدار* 2.8.7 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mouaed1989

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

متايعه ممتازه منك محمد  بارك الله فيك

----------


## new-gsm

شكرا على التقاسم

----------


## al_hadad

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## simophone2

ممتازه منك محمد

----------


## s33od

thaaaaanks

----------

